# Toronto Open, Spring 2011



## Sa967St (Mar 7, 2011)

http://canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=26


Registration is here.

Date: 
April 16, 2011

Events:
Magic
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
Megaminx
Square-1
Pyraminx

Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=167476153302052


----------



## Julian (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol, I'm not over the high from TOW yet


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 7, 2011)

we're going to need to try sq1 team bld again, but with some more planning on what the other knows.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 7, 2011)

Julian said:


> Lol, I'm not over the high from TOW yet


 
lol same


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2011)

WTF that's fast.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Any chance of someone having a floor to sleep on for me and Eric?

And boo no 4x4x4 .

Stachu, if you are going, want to megabus together?


----------



## riffz (Mar 7, 2011)

I have an exam


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 7, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> we're going to need to try sq1 team bld again, but with some more planning on what the other knows.


Yeah, I haven't practiced square-1 since the last time it was an event here. I need to relearn some EPs. 



RyanReese09 said:


> And boo no 4x4x4 .


The Toronto comps here usually go back and forth between being side-event centered and being big-cubes centered. This is a side-event centered competition since the one we just had had 4x4 and 5x5 but not sq-1 and megaminx.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 7, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> The Toronto comps here usually go back and forth between being side-event centered and being big-cubes centered. This is a side-event centered competition since the one we just had had 4x4 and 5x5 but not sq-1 and megaminx.



This really doesn't sound correct to me. I don't know if it is your wording, or if you are having temporary memory loss. The only comp we didn't have 4x4 and 5x5 was at last year's TOSp. We are repeating that this year. 

The comp in June will be CubeCentric, and include 4x4-7x7.


----------



## blah (Mar 7, 2011)

I bet it's the memory loss.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 7, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Stachu, if you are going, want to megabus together?


 If I'm going, sure.
I've no idea if I am, though.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 7, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> If I'm going, sure.
> I've no idea if I am, though.


 
i think you should



Spoiler



if you dont know who i am i was the one who did the rouxish sq1 team solve with you


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 7, 2011)

Dave Campbell said:


> This really doesn't sound correct to me. I don't know if it is your wording, or if you are having temporary memory loss. The only comp we didn't have 4x4 and 5x5 was at last year's TOSp. We are repeating that this year.
> 
> The comp in June will be CubeCentric, and include 4x4-7x7.


Err, wording. I meant that after a competition with a bunch of side-events, the following one tends to not have have many side-events, and vice versa.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 7, 2011)

Argh. I think I have a debate the same day.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 7, 2011)

aww, i'm not going to be here, ill be in new york!! 

but please tell me the funny stuff that happened!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 7, 2011)

Tortin said:


> Argh. I think I have a debate the same day.


 
No you don't.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 7, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> No you don't.


 
 Gah. If I miss 'minx because of debate, I will sad face.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Tortin said:


> Gah. If I miss 'minx because of debate, I will sad face.


 
what if you miss debate because of minx?


----------



## Tortin (Mar 7, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what if you miss debate because of minx?


 
Then my debate team will shoot me.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 7, 2011)

i see, thats quite the pickle


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 8, 2011)

oo exiting. the last one was awesome. side events sound cool, will there be like 2, or 10?


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2011)

2 or 10 what?


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 8, 2011)

like will there be a couple or a bunch of side events?


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2011)

look at the first post


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Mar 8, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> we're going to need to try sq1 team bld again, but with some more planning on what the other knows.


Heh, Neil and I were already doing that back in like, september. We actually got like, a sub 35 once, not on video though T__T


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope Emily doesn't get any faster....


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you guys think skewb will be official by April?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 8, 2011)

yeaaa sq.1
I have to relearn my algs, although since I suck I don't have to learn much.
I'm considering getting a megaminx.


----------



## Forte (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone have a Red-White edge piece for a green sq1? I lost mine and I don't feel like using a crappy sq1 ):


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 15, 2011)

what about your white one?
you can use mine if you want


----------



## Forte (Mar 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what about your white one?
> you can use mine if you want


 
My white one sucks more than Boneheimer lol

Use your green edge piece?


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 15, 2011)

no i meant sq1

but you may not like it, i thought your white one wasnt bad


----------



## Forte (Mar 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> no i meant sq1
> 
> but you may not like it, i thought your white one wasnt bad


 
I'd prefer to use my own sq1 

I have dumb taste in cubes lol


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 15, 2011)

its white top right?
i may know some one with one


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Any chance of someone having a floor to sleep on for me and Eric?


 Bump.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 15, 2011)

I might go to visit some family in quebec later this year, could any of yuu canadian cubers pm me a list of cities were summer comps are often held so I can have an international comp.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 15, 2011)

vancouver and toronto thats it pretty much it


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd really rather go to this than UIndy because I've never been to a Canada comp before, but it's a 7.5 hour drive


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 15, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'd really rather go to this than UIndy because I've never been to a Canada comp before, but it's a 7.5 hour drive


 
Megabus with me! Except I'll need to find a place first :3.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is anyone willing to keep me and Ryan and Eric Reese on Saturday night?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 15, 2011)

Eric is willing to sleep outside if need be .


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sure. I should be able to do this.


----------



## Julian (Mar 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bump.


It's a possibility at this point.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 16, 2011)

Julian said:


> It's a possibility at this point.


 
.

Is there any point in the forseeable future where you would be able to give me a more definate answer? I need at least 10 days notice to take off from work.


----------



## Julian (Mar 16, 2011)

Definitely at least 10 days before the comp, probably between 1 and 2 weeks from now.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 16, 2011)

Julian said:


> Definitely at least 10 days before the comp, probably between 1 and 2 weeks from now.


 
Thanks Julian .


----------



## EricReese (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok we can go. Thanks Julian. I had no idea what your PM meant, as I had not read this thread. I was mightily confused


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 19, 2011)

Registered . Can't wait to come! First canadian comp :3.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anybody have a timer (preferably speedstacks) that they'd be willing to sell to me?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 21, 2011)

Turns out we can't go. Didn't realize we needed passports, not worth paying 150 bucks for it..


----------



## Erzz (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone know what months the Summer and Fall ones are probably going to be in? If there is one over summer break then I'll probably be going.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 21, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Does anyone know what months the Summer and Fall ones are probably going to be in? If there is one over summer break then I'll probably be going.


 
Well, they might have a cubeCENTRIC and/or a Canadian Open this year, so I don't think there is going to be a summer comp. Usually Canadian Open is over Victoria Day weekend, and cubeCENTRIC is sometime in June.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 21, 2011)

The Canadian Open is in August, the weekend after the U.S. Nationals.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 21, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> The Canadian Open is in August, the weekend after the U.S. Nationals.


 
Awesome, thanks. Is there an exact date? I couldn't find the date of the US Nationals.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 21, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Awesome, thanks. Is there an exact date? I couldn't find the date of the US Nationals.


US Nationals is August 12-14 and the Canadian Open is August 20-21.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 21, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> US Nationals is August 12-14 and the Canadian Open is August 20-21.


 
Perfect, I'm pretty sure I'll be able to attend. Thanks again!


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 21, 2011)

cubecentric is sometime in june


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 21, 2011)

Eric I realized we would need a passport. I just didn't think it would cost over 100 dollars for one. And considering that this competition is the only excuse I'd have for getting it, I didn't see it being worthwhile.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> US Nationals is August 12-14 and the Canadian Open is August 20-21.


 
Heehee I might be there.


----------



## Micael (Mar 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Eric I realized we would need a passport. I just didn't think it would cost over 100 dollars for one. And considering that this competition is the only excuse I'd have for getting it, I didn't see it being worthwhile.



Don't you have the "passport card" in USA that is cheaper and valid for crossing Canadian border (in car)?


----------



## Cube321 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ive never been to a contest before.. if I was to come to this one , how long is it, what time should i get there and such?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you even bother to look at the schedule..?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 25, 2011)

Micael said:


> Don't you have the "passport card" in USA that is cheaper and valid for crossing Canadian border (in car)?


 
:O Did not know about this! Does anyone know how to get ahold of one? I read through the wiki article but nothing.

I'll go do some searchings.


----------



## Cube321 (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh.. I didn't realize.. 
My apologies.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 25, 2011)

The schedule doesn't come out until a few days before the competition...

You could check past schedules though.


----------



## Forte (Mar 25, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Heehee I might be there.


 
omfg that would be awesome


----------



## Julian (Mar 31, 2011)

Any idea about cutoffs?
Specifically for BLD.


----------



## Kian (Mar 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Eric I realized we would need a passport. I just didn't think it would cost over 100 dollars for one. And considering that this competition is the only excuse I'd have for getting it, I didn't see it being worthwhile.


 
It's good for 10 years. I'm sure you'll use it again.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Kian said:


> It's good for *10 years*. I'm sure you'll use it again.


really? in canada theyre only good for 5 years


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 31, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> really? in canada theyre only good for 5 years



In the US it's 10 years, unless you're younger than 16, in which case it's 5. I got my last one about 2 weeks before I turned 16.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> In the US it's 10 years, unless you're younger than 16, in which case it's 5. I got my last one about 2 weeks before I turned 16.


 
well im under 16 (ill be 16 in the summer), but im pretty sure my parents was for 5 years also


----------



## Julian (Apr 4, 2011)

Since this is a side events comp, could there maybe possibly perhaps be 2 rounds of pyraminx? :3

Also, bump.


Julian said:


> Any idea about cutoffs?
> Specifically for BLD.



EDIT: Could Dave or whoever please add me into 3x3OH and 4x4 so that I can stink up the place? Thanks.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 15, 2011)

The schedule is up.
http://canadiancubing.com/downloads/Schedules/Schedule.TOSp2011.pdf


----------



## Forte (Apr 15, 2011)

Since Stachu isn't coming, does anyone have a Green Square-1 with a white-red edge piece?

Thanks!


----------



## Tortin (Apr 16, 2011)

Sucks that I couldn't be there. (but I will def. be at the next one. big cubes )


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 16, 2011)

The 2x2 scrambles in round 2 were ridiculous lol.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

Fun fun competition.

Did anyone get my 2:19 BLD solve (and reaction) on video?



nitrocan said:


> The 2x2 scrambles in round 2 were ridiculous lol.


The first one I had in the first round was nuts. The solution was U' R'2 (J perm) U2.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

This was the highlight of the competition for me. Not the solve (fail angle anyway), the thing Forte said during the solve.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 17, 2011)

I couldn't hear what he said.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 17, 2011)

If you remove its ballz it'll no longer be itself :/


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I couldn't hear what he said.





Spoiler



I summon Justin Jaffray in Attack Mode!


----------



## Julian (Apr 17, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> This was the highlight of the competition for me. Not the solve (fail angle anyway), the thing Forte said during the solve.


XD Oh man, that was hilarious. And then afterward you said something like "You shouln't be allowed to make jokes while people are solving".
Lol.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 17, 2011)

I lost my MF8 megaminx.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 17, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Fun fun competition.
> 
> Did anyone get my 2:19 BLD solve (and reaction) on video?
> 
> ...


 
Wasn't that in the second round? Maybe I'm remembering wrong. I use ortega and my last solve was a really easy FL, sune and R2 F2 R2.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 17, 2011)

i think you had a different scramble we changed them about half way through


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

Did you know...

- Forte summons Justin Jaffray in attack mode?
- Brad-E Metherall?
- During awards Jeremy was clapping so loudly his hands turned completely red and he couldn't feel them?
- Some kids were trying to buy my stickers and cubes off of me?
- I ended up selling a few 3x3 sticker sets to them, them immediately after some other kids were like "wait...you sell stickers?!" and also tried to purchase some?
- When Jeremy and I were scrambling for the 3x3 OH finals, there was a runner/judge whose name we kept forgetting, so we would hit the table as hard as we could to try to get his attention?
- He never realized those loud drumming noises right behind him?
- Daniel H. is very pleased that I didn't remove the balls from my skewb?
- I failed square-1 because of two timer malfunctions and because I had parity on four solves?
- Forte kept calling Matt Walter "Matt Walters" because he thought there were two of him?
- I didn't like my pyraminx so I used Brady's, but Thompson didn't like his so he used mine? 
- I haven't done a pyraminx solve since last competition, so I forgot how to do the last layer and tried to talk it out during my official solves (on the 40 I did about six LL algs until I got it right)?
- After my 2:19 BLD solve (I haven't had a good solve (nor a successful one) in a long while) I got up and yelled "YES OH MY GOD" while accidentally knocking my chair over?
- After Thompson's last 3x3 solve in the finals he got up, ran to the open floor area and did a backspin?
- Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............................. yeah it's a +2.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> - When Jeremy and I were scrambling for the 3x3 OH finals, there was a runner/judge whose name we kept forgetting, so we would hit the table as hard as we could to try to get his attention?
> - He never realizes those loud drumming noises right behind him?


-i ended up running that cube and i was sitting like 30 feet away



Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> - I failed square-1 because of 2 timer malfunctions and because I had parity on 4 solves?


- i failed at square-1 because i couldn't do a (0,-1) double-j


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 17, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> - Some kids were trying to buy my stickers and cubes off of me?


 
Hey, I remember that! Thanks for the stickers!


----------



## Julian (Apr 18, 2011)

/me wants results already :3


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, what happened to the results of the competitions that took place this weekend? None of them are up.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 18, 2011)

nitrocan said:


> Yeah, what happened to the results of the competitions that took place this weekend? None of them are up.



Calm down. I'm posting them now. A 24 hour wait from when results get sent to us shouldn't be that unexpected


----------



## Julian (Apr 18, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Calm down. I'm posting them now. A 24 hour wait from when results get sent to us shouldn't be that unexpected


Thanks Tim. I think it's just because it was so quick last for Toronto Winter.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 18, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Calm down. I'm posting them now. A 24 hour wait from when results get sent to us shouldn't be that unexpected


 
Sorry if I sounded impatient, didn't mean to. What weirded me out was that none of the competition results were up that took place that weekend. Or are they put up by the same person?


----------



## radu242 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay! The results are up.


----------



## Julian (Apr 18, 2011)

My 3x3 BLD results are incorrect. They say that I succeeded on all three attempts. This isn't true, I DNF'd all three.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2011)

I reconstructed my 2:19 BLD solve.
http://tinyurl.com/42j8ypn

The solution was from memory (got the scramble from cube explorer), so I hope it's right.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 19, 2011)

nitrocan said:


> Sorry if I sounded impatient, didn't mean to. What weirded me out was that none of the competition results were up that took place that weekend. Or are they put up by the same person?


 
There's 6 of us (me, Bob, Tyson, Jeremy, Lars, Ron). Results being posted on Monday is pretty normal.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 19, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> There's 6 of us (me, Bob, Tyson, Jeremy, Lars, Ron). Results being posted on Monday is pretty normal.


 
Oh I thought the delegates from the competition were the ones doing that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2011)

nitrocan said:


> Oh I thought the delegates from the competition were the ones doing that.


 
Keep in mind that the delegates first have to get the information all correct and ready (including hopefully checking all of the scoresheets to make sure times were entered correctly), and then one of "the 6" have to verify it and post it. So it really takes quite a bit of effort to even get results posted by Monday.

I like that - "the 6" - you should get T-shirts or tattoos or something.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah I guess it was because the ToW results were up so fast, that's why I was worried. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 20, 2011)

nitrocan said:


> Oh I thought the delegates from the competition were the ones doing that.



Oh, so you were really blaming me this whole time?



Mike Hughey said:


> ... the delegates first have to get the information all correct and ready (including hopefully checking all of the scoresheets to make sure times were entered correctly)



Who has the time for that? Just let it ride and wait for complaints. Tim prefers it this way as we get to keep in touch more regularly. 



nitrocan said:


> ... the ToW results were up so fast, that's why I was worried.



Worried? What did you think was happening? I just up and quit and all the times were never to be found again?


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 20, 2011)

I said I was sorry. I wasn't blaming anyone. I thought the delegates were putting up the results and since none of the competitions that took place that weekend were up, I assumed something was wrong with the WCA website. Because I didn't know that there are 6 people that post the results on WCA, Tim thought I was blaming him, and because now that I said that I thought delegates did it, you thought I was blaming you. Neither are correct. So there.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a sad panda because I didn't beat Neil's NR by .02


----------

